# Expressions?



## ClinkertheLion (Jul 3, 2017)

(Sorry if in wrong place)

Ive recently been experimenting with some of my Fursona's possible expressions. But i was wondering what is the best way to study expressions?

Here is the first batch of what i got if interested (sorry formrubbish lighting an Ipad camera)


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 3, 2017)

Make sure you work on turning the head for expressions! I don't know if you like using other artists to compare but I think this piece by Temiree for a lovely member of these forums shows what a wide range of emotions you can get!


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 4, 2017)

I think your expressions read very well, even if you didn't clearly state what they were, I think everyone would agree they know how the character is feeling.

3/4 views or busts (shoulder up) are more dynamic and overall more appealing, but not necessary to get the point across. The nice thing about busts is you can use the characters body language, perky shoulders for excitement or happiness, drooping shoulders and neck for sadness, etc. Best way to study them? Well, definitely taking a peek around to see what other people are doing for reference sheets, and practice! See if you can pull one of their angles off using your character (of course, not tracing or copying, just for practice sake)


----------



## kidchameleon (Jul 4, 2017)

Great stuff, they're all very expressive 
One thing that might help in a study/practice sense is isolating small features (eyes, mouth, etc) and experimenting with how far an emotion can be exaggerated on them - like, doing a little 1 to 5 scale. Once you have a better idea of the different elements that combine to form certain emotions, you'll be better able to express them with some degree of variety, instead of pushing every feature to a 4-5 every time. Just one idea anyway =)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 4, 2017)

You actually did very well! Very nice details within the expressions.

The others definitely have a right idea of varying the expressions with other turns of the head. When you do that it usually gives even more expressiveness than a front view, plus it's quite natural for a head to turn or adjust, and it give more life because you wont often see a character just looking at you from a face forward view

I'm not like the super best artist myself but I cant think of any examples to show you to express all the various profile view based on orientation: 

www.furaffinity.net: Tablet scritches: Vance sketches by WolfnightV4X1

Kinda bad doodle page but along the top is as follows: total sideview, partial sideview (both eyes visible, though head is turned slightly, full forward...and full back view, where back of head is visible no face. I did manage to draw one face where he is looking behind him slightly so Im not sure if that's anatomically correct but I wanted to give the effect he was peering slightly over his shoulder)


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jul 4, 2017)

Ok. Tried at different angles ( first time kind of).


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 4, 2017)

!!! I love the first one on the top, it comes across really clearly  My favorite is the second on the top!


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jul 4, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> !!! I love the first one on the top, it comes across really clearly  My favorite is the second on the top!


Thanks. Still getting used to 3/4 and side on. Feel snout is to big on angry face.


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 4, 2017)

very cool!! i always recommend looking at actual people first...studying their expressions, then drawing from there. You could also look at anime because they greatly exaggerate their expressions but you are doing great!!


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Jul 4, 2017)

As an artist who is more experienced on the human aspect, i'd suggest looking at references like pictures online (Google image search)


----------



## elvenboyslut (Jul 12, 2017)

Instead of doing the chart method, just use a hand mirror and act out expressions. Or draw from people. Translating real people into your character is the ultimate goal, no matter how far removed from human that character is.

Gesture is part of expression too, so don't forget the neck and shoulders if you're doing busts. Do half body doodles too.

Edit: Here's a practice tool. line-of-action.com: Practice Tools for Artists


----------

